# India visa



## nebulon (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi all,
Has anyone any idea how to get a long term visa to live in India. I used to go for just short of the 180 day rule but since the rules were changed so that you can only stay for three months and go out for two that makes it like very much hard work and expensive. I've heard about starting a business and getting a business visa but I can't get any more information. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## grae (Jul 7, 2012)

nebulon said:


> Hi all,
> Has anyone any idea how to get a long term visa to live in India. I used to go for just short of the 180 day rule but since the rules were changed so that you can only stay for three months and go out for two that makes it like very much hard work and expensive. I've heard about starting a business and getting a business visa but I can't get any more information. Any help would be appreciated.


I am married to an Indian man and I got an indian visa through same day passports.


----------



## Eithan651 (Aug 1, 2012)

According to me,it is easily available and you can sure try it.


----------



## raahil69 (Nov 15, 2011)

All foreign nationals, including children, require a visa to enter India. The only exceptions are nationals of Nepal and Bhutan who can enter India without a visa. (Note: Nepalese nationals need a visa if entering India from China)

Foreigners entering India on long term visas valid for more than 180 days should follow the relevant registration formalities. All persons who hold Student Visa, Employment Visa and Research Visa which are valid for more than 180 days are required to get themselves registered with the nearest Foreign Registration Office (FRO) or Foreigners Regional Registration Office (FRRO) within 14 days of arrival in India. immigrationindia.nic. in


*Tourist Visa*
A Tourist Visa is granted to those who would visit India for tourism. Tourist visas may be valid for 6 months to 1 year with single or multiple entries. Irrespective of the duration of validity of visa, on each visit maximum period of stay in India is limited to 6 months (180 days) only. Please note the validity of the visa is effective from the date of issue. 

*Business Visa*
A Business Visa is granted to those who do business in India such as making sales or establishing contacts on behalf of a company outside of India. Business visas may be valid for 6 months to one year or more with single or multiple entries. Irrespective of the duration of validity of visa, on each visit maximum period of stay in India is limited to 6 months (180 days) only. Please note the validity of the visa is effective from the date of issue. Those who are applying to work for an Indian company should apply for an Employment Visa. 

*Employment Visa*
An Employment Visa is granted to those who are an employee of an Indian company / honorary work (without salary) with Registered NGOs in India. The Embassy/Consulate may grant Employment visa valid for a limited validity irrespective of the duration of the contract. Further extension up to 5 years could be obtained from MHA/FRRO in the concerned state in India. Please note the validity of the visa is effective from the date of issue. 

*Student Visa*
Student visa is granted to bon fide students to pursue regular studies at recognized institutions in India. Visa is valid for the period of study as approved by the educational institution in India for multiple entries. Please note the validity of the visa is effective from the date of issue. 


*Entry Visa*
An Entry Visa is granted for a specific purpose (short term courses and unpaid internships) or other non-business related purposes. An Invitation letter is required from concerned organisation/authorities in India.

Members of the family of a person employed in India are also eligible for Entry visa. In the latter case, documents establishing the employment of the spouse along with a copy of his/her Employment visa must be attached. Valid for six months to five years stay with single or multiple entry. Please note the validity of the visa is effective from the date of issue. 

*Get a residency permit.* Once the FRRO (The Foreigner Registration Office) has worked on your registration, you (or somebody in the company you work for) will be asked to pick up your 'residency permit' (stamped form). This paper is very important. Do not lose it and carry it with you when you are traveling, as it is proof that you are an Indian Resident and will give you discounts at many tourist sites (Humayun's Tomb in Delhi, Qutab Minar in Delhi, Amber Fort in Jaipur and many more). It also proofs that you are in India legally. The process for your permit to be approved can take anything between 5 days and 2 months. 

*IMPORTANT: The passport MUST contain at least two blank visa pages in order for the visa to be issued.

Please be advised that the Embassy of India is currently being very selective in the issuance of 5 and 10 year visas.* Applicants are strongly recommended to apply for the shortest duration available. The Embassy may issue a lesser validity visa at their discretion, regardless of the fee that is paid.

There should be a gap of at least 2 months between two visits to the country on a Tourist Visa. In case of requirement to visit the country within 2 months, permission should be sought from the Head of Mission concerned. In such cases, registration would be required within 14 days of arrival.


----------



## hrs30 (Oct 6, 2012)

*re*

yes u can apply for the working visa in which you will get more than 180 days....


----------

